# CJW is a great guy to learn from!



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Cjw, Thanks man!

Cjw has taught me how to shoot better at longer distances.

I usually am horrible at shooting passed 35 yards when trying to hit a small target.

I hit this plastic spoon at 45 Yards with single TBG and a 177. BB.. why small ammo? Because it is a bigger challenge. To me anyway.

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

At 45 yards, I would not even be able to see that spoon! You should enter the September Pocket Predator contest ... shooting at pennies at 10 meters ... that's just 33 feet.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a great shot. especially with .177 b.b.s at that distance with a slingshot.



Charles said:


> At 45 yards, I would not even be able to see that spoon! You should enter the September Pocket Predator contest ... shooting at pennies at 10 meters ... that's just 33 feet.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


i dont mean to thwart the thread, but is there a difference in canadian and american penny sizes? its been a while since ive seen a canadian penny and i cant remember the size. (. . . and now im off to find that shooting contest thread.)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> thats a great shot. especially with .177 b.b.s at that distance with a slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Canadian Penny is 19mm but no longer exists! They took it out of production. 

Beautiful shot SMS, and that is the same slingshot I have too, and my favorite!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Cjw, Thanks man!
> 
> Cjw has taught me how to shoot better at longer distances.
> 
> ...


What did you learn from Cjw that was instrumental for your improved long distance shooting accuracy?

With a BB at 45 yards (135 ft) that is a long shot.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: :werd:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Basically I told him from the distance the target is so small it's hard to get a bead on. To set the target on something larger to reference where your actual target is. Than I asked about his bands and gave a couple of recommendations. Just stuff I've learned from experience . No special secretes or magic .????


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw, Thanks man!
> ...


Yeah, what he said ^^ 

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> thats a great shot. especially with .177 b.b.s at that distance with a slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canadian and US penny sizes are the same. But the Canadian government stopped issuing pennies, so they are no longer in general circulation. I happen to have a small stash I put aside for a magic routine.

The contest thread you want is here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/

Begin reading here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/?p=333986

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

